# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Metsä Tissue lopettaa rautatiekuljetukset Mäntän tehtailta

## Hermanni

Metsä Tissue lopettaa rautatiekuljetukset Mäntän tehtailta ja siirtää kuljetukset rekkoihin. https://www.kmvlehti.fi/uutiset/art-2000008262908.html
Kaiken lisäksi Mäntän ja Vilppulan välin rata on juuri peruskorjattu, myös rautatiesillat (kesällä hiekkapuhallettiin, maalattiin ja tehtiin uudet kaiteet).
Tässä oikein ilmastoteko Metsä Tissuelta ja lisäksi saadaan kunnon rekkaralli Mänttään..

----------


## kuukanko

Jos rautatieliikenne ei ole kilpailukykyistä, niin noin siinä käy.

----------


## Melamies

> Tässä oikein ilmastoteko Metsä Tissuelta ja lisäksi saadaan kunnon rekkaralli Mänttään..


Onko normaali kuljetustoiminta jotain rekkarallia? Mänttäläisenä olet varmasti havainnut, että rekkoja liikkuu siellä paljon joka tapauksessa ja myös huomannut, että harvat junat ovat olleet aika vaatimattoman kokoisia. Kysymys ei siis ole merkittävästä tavaravirrasta.

Sinänsä virkistävä poikkeus keskustella wc-paperin matkustamisesta Joukkoliikennefoorumilla.

----------


## PepeB

Rautateitä pitkin olisi varmasti houkuttelevampi kuljettaa, jos koko reitti olisi sähköistetty. Junat eivät taida kovin ripeästi liikkua edes Mänttä-Vilppula välillä.

----------


## Compact

Viimeinen pehmopaperijuna kulki Mäntästä Vilppulaan ja edelleen Tampereelle 13.9.2021. Liikenteen lakkautus perustui Jyväskylän ammattikorkeakoulussa huhtikuussa 2021 valmistuneeseen insinööri (amk) logistiikan tutkinto-ohjelman opinnäytetyöhön: 
https://www.theseus.fi/bitstream/han...NRQYbjNkSQSJJ4

Tehdas vahvisti lopetuksen kymmenen päivän kuluttua, ei yhtään aiemmin... https://www.kmvlehti.fi/uutiset/art-...wGc1k8WHtPCLRE

----------


## killerpop

> Rautateitä pitkin olisi varmasti houkuttelevampi kuljettaa, jos koko reitti olisi sähköistetty.


Tuskin kuitenkaan. Tavallaan herää kysymys, miksi näin kevyitä tuotteita on ylipäätänsä viety rautateitse? Kuitenkin kuorma joudutaan lastaamaan vähintään kerran, niin eikö ole järkevää ajaa sinne logistiikkakeskukseen suoraan eikä taas vaihtaa sitten jostain junavaunuisat rekkaan?

----------


## samulih

> Jos rautatieliikenne ei ole kilpailukykyistä, niin noin siinä käy.


No sitten valtio voi tehdä siitä vaikeaa ja pakotta raiteille, ei tämä vaikeaa ole.

----------


## Metsätähti

> No sitten valtio voi tehdä siitä vaikeaa ja pakotta raiteille, ei tämä vaikeaa ole.


Joo sama mieltä. Ilmastomuutos ei voi ratkaistaa kapitalistissa talousjärjestelmässä, koska kuljetus rekkalla on halvempi ja vain hinta on se tärkeä asia, ilmastommutos ei kiinostaa sitten.
Sen takia tarvitaan talousjärjestelmä missä valtio on paljon enemmän voima, ja voi pakota että tavaraa liikku rautatiella mahdolista paljon. Muuten ei tapahtuu mitään ja jos tosi huonosti menee koko rautatie suljetaan.

----------


## Melamies

> No sitten valtio voi tehdä siitä vaikeaa ja pakotta raiteille, ei tämä vaikeaa ole.


Jos puhutaan tästä wc-paperitapauksesta, niin se on tuote, joka pyritään tuottamaan lähellä markkinoita ja Mäntästä on mennyt vain "ylijäämää" junilla satamiin ulkomaille  vientiin.

Tukkuliikkeiden jakelukeskukset ovat nykyään ilman raideyhteyksiä, joten on kyllä oikeasti vaikeaa pakottaa tämä liikenne raiteille, koska ensin pitäisi pakottaa rakentamaan ne raiteet. Vai pitäisikö wc-paperi viedä junalla Mäntästä Vuosaaren satamaan ja sieltä rekoilla Vantaan, Sipoon, Tuusulan, Keravan ja Järvenpään jakelukeskuksiin?

----------


## Hermanni

> Onko normaali kuljetustoiminta jotain rekkarallia? Mänttäläisenä olet varmasti havainnut, että rekkoja liikkuu siellä paljon joka tapauksessa ja myös huomannut, että harvat junat ovat olleet aika vaatimattoman kokoisia. Kysymys ei siis ole merkittävästä tavaravirrasta.
> 
> Sinänsä virkistävä poikkeus keskustella wc-paperin matkustamisesta Joukkoliikennefoorumilla.


Viime kevät näytti mihin kuntoon varsinkin Mänttä - Orivesi (58 tie) väli meni, muutenkin Suomen huonoimmassa kunnossa oleva tieverkosto on Pirkanmaalla (ja tälle vuodelle oli pienin budjetti tienhoitoon Pirkanmaalle)
Varmaan tiedätte märkä talvi, vesi ja raskas kalusto tekee asfalttiin varsinkin nuo isoimmat reijät ja pahimmat kraaterit oli sitä luokkaa että niihin jos erehtyi osumaan niin pyöränkulmat oli pielessä ja renkaita hajoaa..
No onneksi saatiin ko välille uusi asfaltti kun oli käytännössä pakko, saas nähdä missä kunnossa keväällä jälleen on kun nuo 11 akseliset.. 
Tuo tehtaan päätös oli myös kuin märkä rätti väyläviraston kasvoille, Mänttä - Vilppula välin sillat (3kpl) kun oli juuri peruskorjattu (hiekkapuhallettu, maatattu, tehty kaiteet, ym), kiskotus vaihdettu raskaampaan ja ratapölleistä lähes kaikki vaihdettu (osa betonisiin) sekä sepelöinti uusittu.
Kaikki tuo siis lähes turhaan..




> Rautateitä pitkin olisi varmasti houkuttelevampi kuljettaa, jos koko reitti olisi sähköistetty. Junat eivät taida kovin ripeästi liikkua edes Mänttä-Vilppula välillä.


Sitähän suunnitellaan jollain aikavälillä (ei tosin Mänttä - Vilppula välille) Orivesi-Haapamäki-Seinäjoki ja Haapamäki-Jyväskylä raiteiden sähköistyksen suunnitteluun 100 000 euron joululahjaraha. 




> Jos puhutaan tästä wc-paperitapauksesta, niin se on tuote, joka pyritään tuottamaan lähellä markkinoita ja Mäntästä on mennyt vain "ylijäämää" junilla satamiin ulkomaille  vientiin.
> 
> Tukkuliikkeiden jakelukeskukset ovat nykyään ilman raideyhteyksiä, joten on kyllä oikeasti vaikeaa pakottaa tämä liikenne raiteille, koska ensin pitäisi pakottaa rakentamaan ne raiteet. Vai pitäisikö wc-paperi viedä junalla Mäntästä Vuosaaren satamaan ja sieltä rekoilla Vantaan, Sipoon, Tuusulan, Keravan ja Järvenpään jakelukeskuksiin?


Tuohan kuullostaa ihan Itellan logistiikalta.  :Smile: 

Raideliikenteen ja päästöjen osalta Metsä Group tekee tässä Mäntän paperitehtaiden tapauksessa täysin päinvastoin kuin julistaa tiedotteissaan  Metsä Groupin tiettyjä nykyisiä maantiekuljetuksia tavoitellaan siirrettävän rautateille.

----------

